# spsp 9-08 Drum and Stripper



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

so i caught what i thought was a crocker...but it was a drum. i wish i had a camera that day. it was 14in...i thought 14 was ok...ok from now on im bringing a up to date reg book with me. it was 16. if the cop came 10 mins laters i wouldve been fined 100bucks. stupid me. not makin that mitake again. 

ok so i caught a 27ish inch rockfish! nice!! Big-E and i tore up the blues. man i swear the korean guys a lil while down from us are sprinklin thier bait with crack. i caught a 15in and a 17in. but i swear i saw constant 15+ from those guys! 

missed sum very big hits. but all in all great weather and great time!! my brother and his "girl" came just to chill. 

btw have pic of stripper will post later.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

opps looked it up and its 18 for a red drum...


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Where did you catch the drum and on what? I saw some folks fishing off the rocks... was it there or the beach?


----------



## HyperStriper (Jan 27, 2006)

*Drums at spsp??*

Damn, I never knew Drums hung around at spsp. Thats good to know. 
Thanks for the report bro.


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

GhostCrab said:


> Where did you catch the drum and on what? I saw some folks fishing off the rocks... was it there or the beach?




We were fishing on the beach using spot and blue fish.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yea those puppy drum have been caught as far north as Hart/Miller Island which is another 20 miles or so north of SPSP. Actually I've heard stories of them being caught up in the flats. The bay is full of surprises. Some of the old watermen can spin some tales that'll make the hair on your neck stand up. 

Anyway congrats on your unusual catch. Unless you can see the spot by their tail they look just like a big croaker. I wouldn't be too surprised if more are caught and fishermen think they're horse croakers. WTG.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

so you did get fined? i'm confused.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Nice report *****...Neil and Marshall are @ The Refuge, now...fish'n the Al Canyon ....2 pups...a small flounder and then an 18 inch flattie, all inside the 1st bar..I had ta leave em @ noon...

Tell Neil ta stop bringin crack to the beach


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I caught something special*

I caught three fish of a very special type.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hey Rad .............*

whatcha catch?


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

Nserch4Drum - wait who are you...do i know you? 

haha no i didnt get fined cuz it swam away!! haha. yeah we thought it was a huge crocker, then it was had a big ole dot on the tail.. i wish i had a camera...well i did have my phone. oh well


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Nice report *****...Neil and Marshall are @ The Refuge, now...fish'n the Al Canyon ....2 pups...a small flounder and then an 18 inch flattie, all inside the 1st bar..I had ta leave em @ noon...
> 
> Tell Neil ta stop bringin crack to the beach


eh al, eugene choe is not *****, ***** is eugene, aka EUGGERS on this board. damn dood!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> eh al, eugene choe is not *****, ***** is eugene, aka EUGGERS on this board. damn dood!


APOLOGIES TO EugeneChoe....gotta get my Asain identifiction down.....

Thanks Neil, for clearing the confusion...BTW, Neil-you related to Eugene Choe?


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

haha no/no i get called that and **** too, haha but its becasue i usually know that person. haha so i automatically thought you knew who i was and i didnt know you! haha i dun care. so where are you guys located? maybe we'll meet up. 

www.myspace.com/eugenechoe
if you got myspace, you can message me there or whatever.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

look at their profiles or Location under their screennames, come down and join us... our AC is extending.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

we already have a eugene. he cant join the ac unless he can outcast the other eugene! HA


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum;
Thanks Neil said:


> nah ****** last name is yi, he's korean... mine is choe, korean... so is the other eugenes, but he dont look too korean, looks more like your island folk...
> 
> i dunno man all us koreans are named choe... all of teos cousins have the last name nyguen


----------



## nuffintodo (Sep 22, 2005)

EugeneChoe said:


> haha no/no i get called that and **** too, haha but its becasue i usually know that person. haha so i automatically thought you knew who i was and i didnt know you! haha i dun care. so where are you guys located? maybe we'll meet up.
> 
> www.myspace.com/eugenechoe
> if you got myspace, you can message me there or whatever.


EUGENE!...haha wassup man, I always wondered if this was you on here posting. This is Steve (240sx)...didn't know u fished so much.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

the more the better... look at Al, he can't cast and he's an AC...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> the more the better... look at Al, he can't cast and he's an AC...


thats dirty


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

that's aww rite Neil...when charter Capt Teo ain't lookin...I'll drop some super glue on his spool


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Even if Eugenechoe did'nt give away his race by his name I could eaily guess he was an asain. HOW??? he calls them croakers "crockers" just as an FOB asain would call them  

Korean bread and born here. So, I spose it's all good to say "Man there are alot of ****** here on this board"


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> nah ****** last name is yi, he's korean... mine is choe, korean... so is the other eugenes, but he dont look too korean, looks more like your island folk...
> 
> i dunno man all us koreans are named choe... all of teos cousins have the last name nyguen




Neil...what did you tell me about them Koreans with that last name, Moon?....My neighbor's a Moon, and he's all right....he hooked us up with yell fin tuners...and there may be an off shore trip...as long as we pay for fuel.....you and Teo lemme know


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

the heck is ac. 

yeah, ive been stalkin this forum thinking it was a d.l. secret. come to find out ive already found 2 people that i know (that i never wouldve thought would be on here) and serveral people that know of me, or that know someone i do...haha like NICO

ok fishing trip!!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the AC.... asian connection but we got 2 token white boys one in md and one down this way


*****, is my buddy eugene (other guy) nick name...


so when al said, hey *****, its cause thats what we call him, not a reference to the people on this board. just wanted to clear that up.

NeilTheKoreanGuy


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

never offended

eugenethe#1koreanguy haha


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

EugeneChoe said:


> never offended
> 
> eugenethe#1koreanguy haha



its like that???? you need some pictures of some bigger fish before you can be the #1 KG bud  Ha HA 

nah my sn here used to be hanguknamja, but nobody here could say it so bucket named me NTKG.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> its like that???? you need some pictures of some bigger fish before you can be the #1 KG bud  Ha HA
> .


yeah tell him.. he also needs to cast past the buoy ... but it's going to be hard to beat the 76lbs cobia or the 45lbs striper..


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i'm also korean too. it is interesting that most of you claim to cast over the bouy in romancoke, but i've only saw maybe one or two, excluding my friends who actually cast over the bouy. we should hook up to give pointer or two about casting at romancoke sometime.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

haha i fish for fun and wanna catch bigger and bigger.. trust me i think ive out caught you guys...haha and im not talkin bout fish! haha but seriously...id be down for an outing.

haha eh i may not cast far..but id like too...lets take this out on the golf course...wait a min...i suck there too..haha


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

terpfan... even al can cast over that thing!


eugene... ya talk the talk man... we may have to initiate you.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> terpfan... even al can cast over that thing!


Damn... that's dirty!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Reds at Sandy Point is it possible?Maybe?I hope thyre thick around there.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

hahaha i just realized i spelled croaker "crocker"" haha thats what kt-umcp was talkin about..talk about late reaction. 
...so one time i was told a joke and i didnt laugh because i was confused. then like a week later i was walking around by myself (for sum reason i think it was giant), anyways i just busted out laughing...people looked at me like i was retarded (well i do ride the short yellow). anyways the joke had to do with an elephant and a bag
...people dont pay attention to me...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*i'll join the AC*

They can use some of my MOJO 

Their problem is the cast too far, right TEO?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Eugene, 

You the one with the Supra. I used to own Car Trenz. Didn't know you guys went fishing.  You guys still hang out at BUBBLE TEA


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

are you a big asian guy and has a bike too? i went in your store a couple times...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

no man, i'm not the same guy, i was the owner after "Big head" as he was so eloquently called. I'm korean, I think he owns Aqua with his brother down on NY AVE.


----------



## nuffintodo (Sep 22, 2005)

Still been fishing lately fingers? Haven't seen you on here in a while. I haven't been able to get out much lately since my regular fishing buddy found a girl...haha.

Dang you owned Car Trenz too? I used to go there once in a while back in the day when Charles and his brother owned the place. Don't know if you've ever seen me around, but I have the grey S14.5 Silvia.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I use to stop by at Car Trenz when they had it at Wintergreen Plaza. Use to go to Aqua awhile back prior to Charles buying the place from the owner. Is Aqua still around??? I thought that Asian nightclub was down awhile back. Then again I am way to old to be clubbin' now.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There were a lot of pups down there during the last drought in 2002. People loaded their coolers down with the little buggers, thinking they were big croaker.

They were even caught as far north as the Patapsco, near Baltimore.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ya know somethin', that NS4D makes you A/C guys look bad.  

Ifin I was ya'll, I'd give him da boot.   

But at least he's funny.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Eugene,
> 
> You the one with the Supra. I used to own Car Trenz. Didn't know you guys went fishing.  You guys still hang out at BUBBLE TEA


wait whats your name.. wait your not the one with the imprezza? no the supras my lil brothers car. i have an rx-7 and yup i love bubble tea. haha i used to love sitting there drinking my tea, then watching all the morons run their front bumpers into those ridiculously tall parkings bumper thingys...haha theyd destroy their front bumpers...but then theyre prob there to pick up a new on anyways.

AQUA...i hate that place haha full of boring people and "bubble asains". haha but i do like getting dragged out to every once in a while for events. 

like i said there are alot of people i know or known of on here. some of those i wouldve never thought would be on here.

-if anyone wants to go fishing pm me me here or if you have myspace message me there

www.myspace.com/eugenechoe
hehe i love myspace


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Ya know somethin', that NS4D makes you A/C guys look bad.
> 
> Ifin I was ya'll, I'd give him da boot.
> 
> But at least he's funny.


look round eye.....don't hate the playa, hate the game....

NJ...you still down with the SB crib come drum season? Me and the mrs, are still down

Been trying the am...but me and Ant, may try the night time this weekend....NNW, partly cloudy...air temps in the mid 70's.....if I don't get me a slot..I'll pray fer the yella bellies...may hit North of the VB pier...lemme know if your down.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Got the house with Kenmefish from Sept. 23-Sept. 30. 2365 Sandfiddler Road. 

Look forward to seein' you and the family. I'm gonna have my family down toward the end of that week. I think Ken's got the grandbabies down, too. Maybe we can get the women and kids together for a little family time ... while we fish.  

Al, call me. I lost your digits.


----------

